# Old Quote



## bugoutbob (Nov 11, 2012)

“Once a nation parts with the control of its currency and credit, it matters not who makes that nation's laws. Usury, once in control, will wreck any nation. Until the control of the issue of currency and credit is restored to government and recognized as its most conspicuous and sacred responsibility, all talk of the sovereignty of Parliament and of democracy is idle and futile.”

William Mackenzie King (Prime Minister of Canada) 1935

Too bad the government did not take its own advice.


----------

